# Do You Remember?



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

It can be about anything "do you remember your dreams?" "...your first date?" "...your first halloween?" etc. Answer the previous posters question 
and tell us about it if you want, then leave another question for the next person.

Do you remember your first grade teacher?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes, Mrs. Joiner and her favorite food was ham

Do you remember your first day of school?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It was scary and I couldn't believe my Mom would leave me. But Sister Mary Benedict was really nice, and there were other kids crying so at least I wasn't the only baby crying. We all remember the day my Mom drove us to school because we were running late. She was still in her pajamas and rollers. My little sister sitting in the front seat refused to get out of the car. After pleading and threatening her my Mom finally reached over and opened the door and was trying to push this crying baby out of the car. Of course that is when the priest walked up. He told us we were late for class and then asked Mom if she needed help. lol Mom was so embarrassed and boy did my little sister get a bawling out when she got home. Ah, the good old days.

Do you remember Shrinky Dinks?


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Yep, but mine always seemed to curl at the edges and didn't look anywhere near as cool as the ones on the package.

Do you remember New Coke?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yuck yes

Do you remember licking the beater before we were told we could get sick from the raw ingredients?


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes, I didn't believe it. I had licked the beater _before_ and hadn't gotten sick. 

Do you remember your first Best Friend?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Next door neighbor

Do you remember Volcano Rocks candy?


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

No but I remember Pop Rocks.

Do you remember the wax soda bottles that were filled with syrup?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh yeah

Do you remember Mumblety Peg?


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Heard of it, but to be honest I had to look it up to see what it was. 

Do you remember making chains out of soda can pull tabs?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes I do.

DYR stringing popcorn for the Christmas tree?


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes! I'm hoping to do it again when my daughter is a little older.

Do you remember the plastic bubble kits with the tubes of goo, the little straw and noxious fumes that probably gave many kids their first high?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Loved them

Do You Remember folding gum wrappers just so and making chains out of them?


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Yep.

Do you remember standing behind the cab of a moving pickup with your hands in the air?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Never did that. I'm as shocked as you are:jol:

Do you remember the original Creepy Crawler Thing Maker that had a baking unit made of metal that could actually burn your fingers if you weren't careful?


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

No, but had the Jello creature maker thingie.

Do you remember when Lincoln Logs were entirely made of wood?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes

Do you remember 7up candy bars


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

No, I hadn't heard of them so I just googled. I thought they would have a center of 7 Up soda but they look like SkyBars which I love.

Do you remember playing Jacks?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

No. But my sisters did.

DYR Howdy Doody?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh yes, It's Howdy Doody Time 

DYR tie dying your clothes?


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Yep, and also the warning of dire consequences from my mother If I ever attempted it again!

Do you remember Brim coffee?


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I have a vague memory of a commercial ....fill it to the rim with Brim.

Do you remember throwing rice at weddings?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes. The last time was for a couple who got married and reserved the whole restaurant, where I was working, for the evening and only about 4 people showed up. The other staff and I surprised them and threw rice when they left the building. I think they appreciated the gesture.

Do you remember Moon Boots?


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

No. Thought they were the boots worn by early Kiss but a search is turning up something totally different.

How many times have you closed your finger in a car door?


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I remember the one time I did... Shear terror. 

Do you remember LA Gear Catapults?


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

No, I must have spent my life in a bubble. 

Do you remember the NASA freeze-dried ice cream?


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I must live in a bubble too because I have no memory of NASA freeze-dried ice cream so I looked it up. It's kinda neat but it doesn't really appeal. Would be a good find for a survivor of a zombie apocalypse. 






Do you remember seeing hitchhikers or hitchhiking yourself?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Um, yes, enough said

Do you remember playing Mother May I?


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes. It kept my three bratty little cousins occupied for hours!

Do you remember the doing the Hokey Pokey?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Still do it

Do you remember doing the Bunny Hop?


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

No, but I did walk like an Egyptian

Do you remember the original Dark Shadows?


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

No, I don't remember Dark Shadows but recently I saw it offered on Amazon Prime so I added it to my list.

Do you remember building a snow fort?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sno people yes, fort no

DYR shooting marbles?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes. Takes a very small bullet!

DYR your first Halloween costume?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

It was probably one of those stiff fabric-like masks, if I close my eyes, all these years later, I can remember the odd smell they had.

DYR playing Red Rover?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Ohhhh yeahhhhh1

DYR remember playing Swinging Statue?

That's where you tell them what they have to be a statue of, like a cat.
Swing them around and how they land is their statue.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeppers

DYR external flashbulbs on a camera?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

That was all they had.

DYR Fizzies?


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

No, never heard of them so I looked them up. Sounds like something kids would really like and handy. I wonder why they stopped selling them.

Do you remember playing Goodies and Baddies with the neighborhood kids?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

They stopped selling fizzies because the soft drink companies didn't like the competition!

Goodies and baddieds.......cowboys and Indians...... fought aliens.......


DYR Bubble lights?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Loved them, still have a few

DYR when girls couldn't wear pants to school, only dresses?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, I do! I was in high school when the administration finally decided it was okay for girls to wear pants to school (initially only if it was really cold, which was somewhat frequent in northern Ohio).

Do you remember when wax lips and wax soda bottles filled with sugar water were really cool treats to get at Halloween?


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't really remember getting them at Halloween, but the little store my grandparents shopped at sold them and I always managed to get some of the wax soda bottles on about every trip when I was with them.

Do you remember the soda machines where you opened the door to get your soda and then used the bottle opener on the machine to take the cap off?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I sure do

Do you remember when the dimmer switch for your car lights was on the floor?


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes. My brother and I shared an old Chrysler New Yorker in High School, it had a dimmer switch on the floor. Safer in that you never take your hands off the wheel and cheaper if a part needs to be replaced.

Do you remember foot control radios in cars?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That I don't

DYR playing 45s and LPs


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Yes, I've spent a lot of money on them. My parents also had some 78s. Now those are old. 

Remember when you had to roll up and down car windows by hand? And to change the radio you turned the dial? And no way to pull up your favorite stations. You had to go through the whole dial again.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh yeah, the good old days

DYR using typewriters?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

My mother did until her dying day. My sister uses it sometimes. She is trying her hand at writing a mystery, and she said if it was good enough for Jessica Fletcher, she would give it a try. I would be lost without my spellcheck.

DYR Little Kiddles ?


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

No I don't 

Do you remember The Bionic Woman?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes

DYR the name of Sky King's airplane?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I remember Sky King and with Google's help his plane Songbird

DYR doing the Bunny Hop?


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

No, I have never done the Bunny Hop and always wanted to. I just have never been to a wedding or event where they do it.

Do you remember when a series of a TV show was 22 episodes and not 8?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ah the good old days

DYR the Beatles on Ed Sullivan?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

The Beatles. and Elvis.

DYR Ghost Story?


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

I remember reading the novel, but never watched the movie

Do you remember the day John Lennon was shot?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes I do, sad

DYR riding in the back of a pickup with no safety measures?


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes and fun, never thought about safety back then.

Do you remember the first time you read a Stephen King novel?


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Yep, it was Salem's Lot and I was 10

DYR drinking Tab cola?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

It was THE drink when I was in Beauty School but I could never stand the taste

DYR wearing an Easter bonnet to church for Easter?


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Nope, never did

DYR BJ and the Bear?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I never watched it but do remember it

DYR sock hops


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Heard of them but before my time

DYR colored toilet paper?


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I _do_ remember colored toilet paper. Wow where did that go? I didn't notice.

Do you remember playing Hopscotch?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeppers

DYR chasing fire flies?


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Yep, also remember some kid telling me that if you rubbed their butts on a rock it would turn to gold. I guess that was my first brush with insect cruelty. 

DYR remember Funny Face drink mix?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Had to look it up, it jogged my memory

DYR when GI Joe dolls first came out?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes. They were 12 inches tall.

DYR tinker toys?


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Yep, had some

Do you remember when the paddle was still allowed in school?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh yeah

DYR transistor radios?


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Yep, and the tiny mono earplug that came with it

Do you remember using rabbit ears on the TV


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Still have a set for an extra TV

DYR wearing a hat to church for Easter Sunday?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hell, I can hardly remember what I had for supper. Although, I do remember Pretty Easter bonnets, white gloves, white lacy socks, and patient leather shoes. The rest of the year we wore chapel veils. 

Do you remember bubble bath that came in bottles that had cartoon charters on the lids? We had one in our Easter baskets every year.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I remember seeing it in stores when I was a kid and in Easter baskets that were for sale but I don't remember my parents ever buying any.

Do you remember Mardi Gras and having beads tossed at you on Canal Street?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

3 years ago but on St. Charles

DYR Howdy Doody?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Howdy Doody, Buffalo Bob Smith, Clarabell the Clown, Chief Thunderstruck. Did you
know the first Cjarabell was Bob (Captain Kangaroo) Keeshan?

DYR American Bandstand?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Danced to it in front of the TV and sang along (not a pretty sight or sound)

DYR Pick Up Sticks?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes I do

DYR when Washington crossed the Delaware?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I was soooo cold I went home

DYR Moon Boots?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes

DYR Moon rocks?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

But of course

DYR TV when it was only black and white?


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes. I can remember and old B&W set my Grandmother had when we visited her. I still have a 5" B&W set in it's box in the garage. It must be 2 decades old. I got it for during storm (hurricane) emergencies but I don't think I've ever even tried to use it to see if it works.

Do you remember your first computer?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yep, cost me more than my next 3 combined and had waaaay less functionality 

DYR before baby car seats and you just held baby on your lap?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, and I remember the time before seat belts for adults as well

Do you remember when gas was $0.50 a gallon?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Like a long forgotten memory

DYR American Bandstand?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes I do

DYR what planet the Robinson's were going to in Lost in Space?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Alpha Centauri? I had to look it up as I never watched the show

DYR doing the Bunny Hop at dances?


----------



## Paint Goblin (Feb 15, 2018)

What, they don't do the bunny hop anymore? That was fun!

DYR when you just let your dog out, and called her when it was time for her to come in?

PS: I'm thinking you guys might like my labor of love I put together last year, of "old skool" spooky websites: http://webwraiths.com/


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

All my dogs lived outside

DYR Land of the Giants?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Actually, no

DYR party line telephones?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes I do

DYR what you had for breakfast?


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Yes I do

DYR your first girlfriend?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

In my case boyfriend, yes, Nathan

DYR your first school dance?


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Yes

DYR your first horror movie?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes. Fracuka with Bela Lugosi

DYR the name of the robot in Forbidden planet?


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Yes im a sci fi freak, Robby the Robot

DYR all the presents you got when you were little?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Heavens no, but a few, mostly the bad ones

DYR outhouses instead of indoor plumbing?


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Yes our mountain cabin had one just 5 years ago till we updated.


DYR cartoons just on saturday mornings?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

When I was a kid they were on Saturday mornings and weekday mornings too

DYR the name of Ichabod Crane's rival for Katrina in The Legend of Sleepy Hollow?


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Yes it was Brom Bones

DYR your first fist fight?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes.......and so do they!

DYR your first crush?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yep, all was good till his family moved away, must have been about 5 then

DYR drinking water out of the hose?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Seems like only yesterday - oh, wait......


Do you remember orange creamsicle push-ups?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Loved them

Do you remember using clothespins to attach playing cards to the spokes of your bike wheels


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I do! We thought that was the coolest thing ever.

Do you remember sticking the end of an air rifle into the dirt so you could shoot plugs of dirt at things (like your brother, not that I ever actually did that)?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Boy did I live a sheltered life, never even heard of such a thing

DYR making mud pies?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

yes. The dog ate hem too

DYR throwing rocks at your neighbors and claiming it was hailing?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Once again, I must have lived a sheltered childhood

DYR catching lightening bugs and keeping them in a jar by your bed for a night light?


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

^  You and me both Sister. Roxy and Goblin made me laugh though. 

No, growing up we never saw any fireflies in our area of Massachusetts. That does sound like nice memory.

Do you remember learning how to read?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I do remember Dick and Jane books, so kinda

DYR the Hot Pants fad?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes......The neighbor's pants caught fire at the cookout.

DYR riding your bicycle to school?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Never did

Do you remember penny candy


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yep, loved them

DYR Brylcreem, a little dab will do you?


----------



## trachcanman99 (Sep 4, 2015)

I read thru these pages and know how old some of you are. I remember most of them, like playing tops of keeps, hoola hoops, didn't read thru all the pages, but how about poodle skirts, my best friends older sister wore one to school a time or two. Sack dresses, that was one that fad that couldn't die fast enough. but my favorite Halloween goodie was the orange wax whistles they sold in the late 50's but stop selling claiming the orange dye was not good for you.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I remember them all

DYR Burma Shave roadside jingles/signs


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Of course I do.

DYR The Little Raschals?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeppers

Do you remember soap on a rope?


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I do. I remember it used to be a popular stocking stuffer for awhile.

Do you remember Carnation Chocolate Chip breakfast bars? (so yummy, I wish they'd bring them back.)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Vaguely

Do you remember mood rings


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes

Do you remember the Atari 2600?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeppers

DYR when swallowing goldfish was a fad?


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

Yeppers

Do you remember ME


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes, You are one of my besties even if you aren't on often

DYR Tinker Toys


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes I do.

Do you remember who Buffalo Bob Smith was?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Actually I do

DYR Woody Willow?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeppers

DYR making dandelion chains


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

No. I think you made it up.

DYR the test of the air raid siren every Saturday at noon?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I remember them 

DYR remember putting Mercurochrome on a cut?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I always used peroxide.

DYR box kites?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sure do

DYR coke in glass bottles in vending machines?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes. Pepsi too.


DYR making a valentine box in grade school?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeppers

DYR your first day of school?


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Yep and I didn't even cry!

DYR the Tidy Bowl Man?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I do indeed.

Do you remember when Trix were for kids?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Haha, yes

DYR the Cisco Kid?


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Yep.

DYR growing crystals from coal and bluing?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh yes, loved that

DYR Drive in movies?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yeppers. My parents took us all to see PT 109 at a drive in when we were kids. We were much more interested in getting food we could eat in the car than actually watching the movie.

Do you remember shag rugs?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh yeah

DYR Bobby sox


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes I do.

DYR the name of Ichabod Crane's horse?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Had to look it up

DYR your first scary movie?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

It was the original 13 ghosts

DYR your first Halloween costume?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, it was a skeleton body suit.

Do you remember getting wax lips for Halloween?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Loved those things

DYR roller skates you clamped on your shoes


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes. Last one closed here in the late 80's

DYR when school started the day after Labor Day?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Good old days

Do you remember the Mickey Mouse Club


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

We didn't get to watch much TV as a child

Do you remember Sock Hops?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes I do.

DYR Tom Terrific?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And Mighty Manfred the Wonder Dog!

Do you remember pixie sticks?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes

DYR pulling the chicken wish bone?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Yes, with four kids and one wish bone, it was always a fight. 

Do you remember milk boxes on the front porch and milkmen?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeppers


DYR stacking 45's on a record player


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I do!

Do you remember the Sonny & Cher show?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeppers


DYR Kick the Can?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes.

DYR Beany and Cecil?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

But of course


DYR your first day of school?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes. My teacher had a nervous breakdown for some reason

DYR the first thing you got in trouble for?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

So many things they all blur together


DYR Moon Boots


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I do indeed!

Do you remember shag haircuts?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Gave quite a few of them


DYR glass milk bottles delivered to your door?


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Nope. It may have still went on in town but we were in the country.

Do you remember when 2-liter soda was in glass bottles?


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

No, I have no memory of that. I had to look it up. I was trying to think of why I didn't know this and I realized my parents almost never bought soda...just maybe I had it at a restaurant or from a vending machine.

Do you remember playing board games at night with your family?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes

DYR Kukla Fran and Ollie


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I do!

Do you remember Lamb Chop and Shari Lewis?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

For sure

DYR jumping in mud puddles


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes.

DYR flying kites in March winds?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes, fun


DYR Toni home perms


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Never had a perm in my life!

DYR the name of Sky King's airplane?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Songbird


DYR that machine you stood on in a shoe store that showed an x-ray of your feet?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I remember it, just don't know what it was called

DYR Tom Terrific?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Why yes I do


DYR roller skates you clamped onto your shoe and tightened with a key?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I remember it...…..just didn't do it

DYR drawing names for Christmas in Grade school?


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Interesting question. I had to think about this. I have no memory of anything Christmas related in Grade School or High School.

Do you remember when people would try and give away puppies or kittens outside a grocery store?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Some still do:jol:

Do you remember having to make or buy valentines cards for everyone in your grade school class?


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Yep. 

DYR when vehicles didn’t have power steering?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes I do

Do you remember when the dimmer switch was on the floor in a car?


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Yep

DYR Jolt cola?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

sadly no. Must be before my time

DYR blockbuster movie nights?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I do


DYR playing "kick the can"?


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Not really.

DYR rabbit ear antennas on televisions?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Still have some


DYR Romper Room?


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

I remember hearing about it.

DYR the Dodge Demon?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes

DYR My favorite Martian?


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Heard of it but never watched it.

Do you remember the Milli Vanilli scandal?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes, I do


DYR drinking water right out of the hose?


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Yep.

DYR when they made toilet paper rolls all flattened out to save on storage space?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes.

DYR catching lightning bug when you were a kid?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sre do


DYR When women wore Easter bonnets at church on Easter Sunday?


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Yes, some of them were quite odd.


DYR Crusader Rabbit and his sidekick Ragland T. Tiger (Rags)


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Never heard of them.

Do you remember The Snorks?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Faintly


DYR going to the Drive-in Theater?


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Yep, saw The Howling and a Chuck Norris feature the last time I was there. There’s still one within 100 miles that we intend to check out someday.

DYR Sugar Smacks cereal?


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Yes I do.
Loved them.


DYR Red Skelton?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sure do


DYR when Elvis was on the Ed Sullivan show?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Not really, I only know from TV clips.

DYR Captain Kangaroo


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

DYR Captain Nice


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Oops!!
Forgot to say yes, I remember Captain Kangaroo


So DYR Captain Nice


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh yes.

DYR why I am sooooo great?


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Not really.


Do you remember 8th Man


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I remember the Quiet Man, does that count?:googly:


Do you remember pixie sticks?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh yes, my kids loved them


DYR Betsy Wetsy dolls?


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

I think my sister had one

DYR your first kiss


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes

DYR why the neighbors throw rocks at you?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeppers


DYR Moon Boots


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Sadly yes I do.

DYR why Fireball XL5


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

No...…..Why?

DYR nickel candy bars?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes, and I was just saying the other day how mad my Mom was when they went up in price


DYR party lines on your old crank phone


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Crank phones only from in the movies.
But we lived in an area that did have a party lines when I was in forth and fifth grade.

DYR waiting in breathless anticipation for the first episode of BATMAN to come on


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Nope

DYR John Steed and Emma Peel?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes I do, it was the favorite show of a very good friend of mine


DYR cloth diapers before Pamper type diapers


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Yes I do.
Stuck my finger more than once with the diaper pins.

DYR Fizz-Nik, the ball you put it in the top of your glass soda bottle.
(DYR glass soda bottles)
You would open it and put in a scoop of ice-cream, and then drink your soda through the top of the Fizz-Nik.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

No. I do not remember Fizz-Nik, nor have I ever heard of it until now. It sounds interesting though. I wonder why they stopped making it. I do remember glass soda bottles. My last memory of them was when I was ten or so and rented a canoe with my bf off the Concord River in W Concord MA. The boat rental place was one of the last places that had a vending machine that sold soda in glass bottles (it tasted better that way). We got in a fight over who remembers? and tipped the canoe over. I remember holding on to that glass soda bottle as I was swimming to shore.

Do you remember penny candy counters where there would be up to fifty different canisters of different penny candy? Some a penny each, others five or ten cents. When I was growing up we had this in Concord MA. And...a woman named Mrs. Nickel's ran it ( I loved her). When she passed they shut it down. I miss her and the candy to this very day. I see some of the penny candy in different places online and some in stores, but a lot of it just seems gone


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Yes I do remember penny candy counters. We had two or three of them in Plainfield NJ, where I spent many of my growing years. We would go in with a quarter, and come out with our pockets filled with all kinds of candy.

Do you remember ice houses, where you could buy large blocks of ice, instead of the bags of ice cubes we can buy today?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes I do.

DYR June Bugs?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeppers


DYR the ice cream truck coming around with it's music blaring?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes.

DYR hopping for a Halloween costume?


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Yes I do. I wanted a store bought costume. 
I did not want to go out a dressed as a hobo. 
Hated that.

DYR the first movie that freaked you out?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Halloween


DYR your first day of school?


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Aa a matter of fact, yes I do.

DYR the first record album/CD you ever bought?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes........it was 50 years ago

DYR your first Halloween costume?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Homemade ballerina 



DYR Elvis on the Ed Sullivan Show


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

No.
I was brand new the first Time he was on the show.

But I remember the Beatles on the Ed Sullivan show.
Do you?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes. Saw Elvis on there too!

DYR you first pet?


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Yes I do
I brown mutt that I named Pal.

Do you remember the name of your first crush?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes, Nathan


DYR your first day of school?


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Yes
Kindergarten teacher's name was Miss Coco (spelling?)
Washington elementary school.

DYR watching the first manned US space launch (Alan Shepard - Freedom 7)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes I do......watched all of them

DYR shopping for a Halloween costume with your parents?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

We usually had homemade costumes


DYR the dimmer light in your car was a switch on the floor?


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

I sure do.
I once had to replace one.

DYR the Johnny Seven OMA


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes, my brother got one for Christmas

DYR who wrote Frankenstein.....without looking it up?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes

Do you remember wrapping your school books in paper bags


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

No. Used a book bag.

DYR the name of Dale Evans horse?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Buttercup

Do you remember home milk delivery in glass bottles


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Wrong.........It was Buttermilk
Yes I remember them! Use to get ch0colate milk too!
DYR the name of Ben Cartwright's 2nd wife?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Umm, no

DYR using outhouses because you didn't have indoor facilities


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Her name was Ingrid....she was Swedish....she was Hoss's mother 

My home had indoor plumbing, used a outhouse at my aunts farm!

DYR what Hoss Cartwright's real first name was?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nopers

DYR catching lightening bugs


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Eric
Caught them when I as young
DYR flying June bugs on a string?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Never

DYR playing Red Rover


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes, all the time when I was a kid

DYR which show had the Jupiter 2?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

No

DYR May Baskets


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes

DYR maypole dances on May 1st?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes

DYR putting Bosco in your milk


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes

DYR your last Halloween costume?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes - Three eyed Gypsy Fortuneteller

DYR Woody Willow


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I may have at one time

DYR Tom Thumb


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes

DYR Howdy Doody


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes

DYR your first vacation


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Going to Grama's

DYR telephones with party lines


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yed

DYR dying Easter eggs


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh yes

DYR sock hops


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes I do

DYR your junior play?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wizard of Oz, Good Witch Glenda

DYR push reel mowers


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes

DYR catching lightning bugs


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I remember _trying_ to catch lightning bugs, lol.

Do you remember being a Toddler?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Barely

DYR clothesline tents


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes

DYR Buffalo Bob Smith


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes

DYR when TV, usually at Midnight, had no more programming till morning


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes

DYR balsa wood gliders?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes

DYR school desks with ink wells


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes

DYR kickball games at schhol


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeppers

DYR Kick the Can


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes......and the neighbors too!

DYR school on Saturday to make up snow days


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

No, not where I live

DYR drinking water from the hose


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes.......had to wait for it to cool first

DRY playing musical chairs in grade school


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh yes

DYR dunce caps


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I remember them, my school never had them

DYR what you had for breakfast last Sunday?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Barely

DYR Saying the Pledge in School


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes Don't know why they stopped it!

DYR what Patrick Henry said, without looking it up?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Give me Liberty or give me death

DYR wringer washing machines


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes, my grandmother had one

DYR Top Cat?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A bit

DYR Chubby Checker and the Twist


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Yes I do

DYR 20 cent movie theater tickets?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes and ten cent ones too!

DYR when penny candy was a penny?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes

DYR cliff hangers at the theater


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes

DYR Pineapple upside down crab?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Can't say as I do

DYR crank style telephones


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Before my time

DYR fizzies?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes

DYR the news with John Cameron Swayze


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes

DYR Deputy Dawg


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeppers

DYR Howdy Doody


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes

DYR Yeppers?


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

No, what are Yeppers?

Do you remember buying turtles at WoolWorths?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yess

DYR Kresge stores


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I think so

DYR hasbro toys


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes

DYR roller skates you clamped on your shoes and they had a key


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes

DYR your locker combination from high school


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Gosh no, we had padlocks

DYR playing Jacks


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

No,,,,,but I watched my sister play

DYR building a snowman..............in July


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Never

DYR Burma Shave signs


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes

DYR who was the Son of Dracula?
(Who did the son actually turn out to be?)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I shall have to refresh my mind

DYR May Baskets?


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes.

DYR Deputy Dawg


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Of course

Do you remember saving Green Stamps


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

My mother did.

DYR dying Easter eggs and hiding them?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

For sure

DYR playing Red Rover


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Yep,

Do you remember playing tag


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeppers

DYR the TV test pattern when all the stations were off air at night


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Till cable come along with all night tv.
DYR The Six Million Dollar Man


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes

DYR Betsy Wetsie dolls


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I remember hearing about them but I don't think I ever had one or saw one.

Do you remember _Shelley Duvall's Faerie Tale Theatre?_


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes, I loved it

DYR Swamp Fox


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Never heard of it

Do you remember when it was Howdy Doody Time?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes indeed

DYR Randolph Scott


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Yes
DYR the Time Tunnel?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Faintly rings a bell

DYR wax lips


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Vaguely, but I was a young boy so it didn't interest me much.

Do you remember your first live music concert?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Beach Boys

DYR Your first Halloween costume


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Hairazor said:


> Beach Boys
> 
> DYR Your first Halloween costume


^Saw the Beach Boys about 20 years ago in the famed Ravinia Festival north of Chicago. Awesome concert in the lawn seats! It was like a rewind back to the 1950s.

I don't remember my first Halloween costume, but the earliest Halloween costume I do remember was a half nerd/half punk rocker with half jeans/half dress pants, half rocker tee/half white collar shirt with bow tie, half punk spiked, colored hair/half greased to the side in a center part. 🤣 I think I was twelve-ish.

DYR your first vinyl, 8-track, cassette, or CD (depending on your age 😁)?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Vinyl--Chantilly Lace

DYR your First Grade teacher


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Yes! Sister Adolpha. She was tough, and funny at the same time.

Do you remember when you first broke the news to your parent(s) that you no longer believed in Santa?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The year I wanted to sleep behind the chair in the living room to catch him, or not

DYR Easter Egg hunts


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I only remember one....when I was about 5. I remember getting pushed out of the way and every time I tried to get an egg some other kid grabbed it from me, lol. I was so sad; until I got home and the Easter Bunny gave me riches. I understand public Easter Egg hunts are nicer and fairer now.

Do you remember riding in a _school bus?_


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh yes

DYR Ramar of the Jungle


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Nope. Never heard of it. The Google machine told me that it was way before my time. 😁 

Do you remember drinking water from the garden hose?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh yes and still alive

DYR Tab the diet cola


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

Of course! Although, it was never my taste.

Do you remember getting up off your @ss to change the channel from the dial?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sure do

DYR rotary dial phones


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

I do. My father had a red rotary dial phone because the "president has one" and it amused him. So I have it now and a land line.

Do you remember walking into a store and people knew you?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Still do, small town

DYR your first sleep over


----------

